# Does the entire base of the tank need support?



## tyrophagus (15 Apr 2010)

Hi

I'm soon to take possession of a 90x45x45cm tank that I will be putting on middle of the welsh dresser (that's what my other half calls it) in the kitchen.  No room for tank stands in areas of the house that don't get full sun.

My question is this.  When I fill the 180l tank will the fact that 1 inch of the base protrudes from each side of the base that supports it (the longer 90cm portion of the tank) be risky in terms of the tank breaking?

Any physics buffs out there that can help?

Please say it won't be a problem


----------



## Jase (15 Apr 2010)

In your case with only 1 inch either side, my opinion is it'll only break if you whack it with something


----------



## danmil3s (15 Apr 2010)

how thick is the glass if its really thick you might get away with it. or if not 18mm ply wood would be more than strong enough.


----------



## tyrophagus (15 Apr 2010)

I think the glass is 10mm thick optiwhite


----------



## Jase (15 Apr 2010)

Even if it was 4mm it would unlikely break with a 1 inch overhang


----------



## danmil3s (16 Apr 2010)

10mm glass is strong should be ok a lot of tanks with a plastic base are only supported round the edge my fluvl 125 for example. my guess is you would be ok but a bit of ply done right wouldnt stand out made my whole stand out of ply that used to be a fence at work bit of sanding bit of gloss lovely job. but 1" should be fine


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (16 Apr 2010)

I would ask the manufacturers of the tank for their opinion tbh. Thats alot of water and money if a personal opinion was wrong


----------



## Jase (16 Apr 2010)

Regardless of opinion, putting a sheet of wood beneath it would alleviate any worries


----------



## Ajm200 (16 Apr 2010)

Probably worth putting some sort of protective cover on the top of the dresser.  We had a similar setup (although our chest of drawers was wider than the tank).  I was always careful to mop up drips but a tiny bit of water got under one corner.  When we removed the tank we found the water damage.  It will cost a bomb to restore as it is real wood


----------



## GHNelson (18 Apr 2010)

Hi
Just a idea.
Get a piece of pine cut to fit and stain it to match the dresser colour.Then add some beading around the underside of the of the pine top to look as though its part of the dresser itself,you would need to make sure you have enough clearance for the drawers/doors to open thou.
This will surely help and stop any calamities in the future.
hoggie


----------



## tyrophagus (18 Apr 2010)

Thanks for all your opinions.  When I pick up the tank this week I'll see what it looks like in real life before deciding. using a piece of wood is a good idea.  cheers


----------



## chris1004 (21 Apr 2010)

Hi,

Personally regardless of whether the glass will be strong enough or not I would be a lot more worried about having glass edges exposed especially the corners. A nasty accident waiting to happen IMO especially if you have children around. 

Regards, Chris.


----------



## stephen (23 Jul 2010)

Sorry TP, overhang can be a real problem. 

Calculating if and when the overhang will support itself is w-a-y to complex to go into. Suffice to say if you dont support the overhang in time your tank may crack-split etc.
 Once the tank is full it may happen straight away, or in one day, in one week, one month, one year, or it may never happen? 
Perhaps it may never split?
It is definitely a high risk. 
I for one would definitely support it. I am a carpenter and recommend using at least 1/4 inch thick timber, either man made or natural. 
Man made timber is full of strong glue so is pretty robust. 
MDF is strong. 
To protect man made wood from absorbing water and weaken please varnish or paint. ( the first coat you need to thin by 25% to allow it to penetrate for maximum protection, use modern water based or acrylic based stuff, they are better)

If you shop around, or order on line you can get external or marine plywood which is soaked in glue to protect from water infiltration. But the end section of the board looks a bit rough as you can see the grain and ply etc. So to make it nice to look at you could glue or tack a thin length of real timber e.g. pine as decoration. Also marine ply normally you have to buy 8ft by 4ft sections. 

Cutting man made wood can be a pain. Unless you have a circular saw you probably wont be able to cut a straight line.

I suggest place the edge which you saw ( and no doubt non straight section ) at the back of the tank to hide it from view. Put the professionally sawn edge to the front. 

Be aware many DIY shops only sell 8ftX4ft boards so you may need to shop around. 
Phone them before you visit saves time and energy etc. 

Be aware Pine Boards made of nice looking and smooth pine, which look cool, are made up of smaller sections glued together and crack in time. Better to avoid Pine Boards.
Natural wood e.g. pine etc will not come in wider than 6 inch sections otherwise it warps and cracks. 

MDF or Marine ply seems best bet to me.MDF will be easier to buy. 

MDF is banned in America as the glue inside the board is highly toxic. If you cut it yourself please do outside and wrap a cloth, or mask, over your nose and mouth.


----------



## vauxhallmark (23 Jul 2010)

stephen said:
			
		

> MDF is banned in America as the glue inside the board is highly toxic.



The internet seems to think this is a myth. But your precautionary recommendations are correct. 



			
				stephen said:
			
		

> If you cut it yourself please do outside and wrap a cloth, or mask, over your nose and mouth.



http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&so ... +&gs_rfai=

Mark


----------

